
Legal fees--start swearing now - mattculbreth
http://www.burningdoor.com/askthewizard/2007/04/legal_fees_start_swearing_now.html
======
shsung
I don't think price is necessarily a great indicator of quality - at the very
largest firms, I'd say that most of the high price is because they're
offsetting the cost of training their newly minted lawyers on you. Three years
of law school in the US really doesn't teach you a whole lot - you learn
everything on the job. You're basically paying for a law firm's reputation
sometimes.

He's right, though - the best gauge for quality of service is experience. Get
a lawyer with lots of experience in your area, or at least work with a
boutique firm that specializes in your field. They will be expensive. Ask
around first - other companies have a firm they work with, or in-house lawyers
who can recommend a firm. Don't go with an asshole bigshot just because he has
the experience - you're in the long haul with your lawyers, so make it
pleasant as possible. Never forget that law is primarily a service industry,
and he should be listening to you as well as offering advice.

The other side of the coin is this: don't hide anything from your lawyer. He
can't save you from the pit you dug yourself if you don't tell him about it.
You'll save yourself a lot in fees, believe me.

